# FYI Dracula Deluxe has Arrived



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

I'm out in Dayton, OH and it arrived at my shop yesterday AND I picked it up yesterday - just so you're all aware! :dude:

The box art is SPECTACULAR!

Thanks again Moebius!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

At laaast.:thumbsup:


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

Just picked mine up at the hobby shop. :dude:
The kit is AWESOME. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The detail is fantastic.
Very nice kit. I highly recommend getting it.

Cheers.
GHB:wave:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I just picked mine up today! I'm fighting the urge to open the box before Christmas. I'm not going to bother wrapping it but, it's going to sit under the tree until the 25th.

- GJS


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If you open it up before Christmas it's going to bite you.Better yet,wait until dawn before opening it.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Got mine on Monday with the Glow Forgotten Prisoner!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Mine came Christmas Eve from CultTVMan!
What a LOT of plastic!

Larry


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Mine is on order from Mega. I'm looking forward to getting this kit just as much as I looked forward to the Bride kit!

For those of you that already have it --- no pictures?

And, the box art looks great. Again, for those of you that already have your kits, is the artist credited? Who did the box art?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter Caras is the artist for the Deluxe Lugosi kit. Old school illustrator, student of Bama and Rockwell. You'd probably recognize his work from the old paperbacks, as he did thousands of them. Remember the Avengers (Justice, Inc) covers? Also things like the large-type Frankenstein, and Dracula paperbacks as well.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info! It looks great!


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Mine arrived from Mega today! YAY!


Ben


----------

